# It, The Terror From Beyond Space



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I just got these pics from Joe Laudati and thought some of you might like to see them.

As something of a followup to the Colossal Beast here's Joe's "It, the Terror From Beyond Space." Once again Aurora sized (about 1/8th scale). I love the retro feel to this kit. Actually, I love the whole sculpt. Well done, Joe. 

Thought you guys would like to see it. Coming soon from Resin Club.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Pics, part 2:


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Cool!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

IT looks great!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a great sculpt and love that it is in the 1/8 scale so it would look perfect on the shelf next to the others. And the base with the rocketship really sets if off perfectly. So what's the deal again with the Resin Club? This one definitely looks to push me over the edge. Are you guys going to be at Wonderfest this year with a booth or such? Really great products so far.

Bob K.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

WoW this guy looks fantastic:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

That looks to be right up my alley! This is available through the Resin Club it says, so just what is the Resin Club, and is membership required? 

Thanks, Rob


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Kewel! Has a nice retro feel to it.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great looking kit!

Sean


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Finally something different! Definitely a must have! :thumbsup:


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

I remember loving that movie as a kid. Great sculpt


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

To answer some questions...

Resin Club is a private club made up of collectors, producers, painters and sculptors.

The sculpt is just being finished. Once I have additional info about the kit, I’ll pm anyone who has expressed an interest.

I don’t think this will be at Wonderfest but you might find a dealer with one sitting on his table. But that’s just speculation.

Thanks to everyone who took the time to comment.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

VERY nice! I'd be interested in one of these!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I saw this movie when I was five and it scared the hell outa me.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Great sculpt and kit!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome! Looking forward to seeing completed kits.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just got this additional pic from Joe. Pretty amazing. Please note this is not a photo of a builtup. Joe colorized and created the pic in Photoshop.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice, John. That should be the cover of the model kit box. 

Sean


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

very cool kit.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks sharp, John! PM me when this is available, if you wouldn't mind, sir.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

SJF said:


> Very nice, John. That should be the cover of the model kit box. Sean


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

deadmanincfan said:


> Looks sharp, John! PM me when this is available, if you wouldn't mind, sir.


Roger Doger.  It'll be a few weeks but it will happen.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Hereby Expressing Huge Interest!*

YES!! This is the sort of thing i am wanting to see! SOMETHING NEW, NEVER DONE AND GREATLY APPRECIATED!! 

Thanks!!
Cliff Payne


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

A little updated IT info. Preorders are now being taken. For more info, email me at: [email protected]

Please include, Name, address, phone number (day and night) and Hobby Talk handle. Please don't PM me about it, I'll need your email addy too. 

Price range is the same as the Colossal Beast. This is the second of what will hopefully become a line of 1/8th scale "Aurora Type" kits.

Thanks. John


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John,

As others have already said, but it should be at least one more time, it's wonderful to seen a new kit of a little - if ever - done Sci-Fi character. Joe Laudati is to be commended on yet another great-looking sculpt. Still, I noticed one leeeetle bitty thing:

Joe clearly modeled "It's" head on Paul Blaisdell's original mask. This means the tongue - actually, Ray "Crash" Corrigan's chin - isn't protruding through the teeth as it did onscreen. For those who demand Absolute Fidelity to the movie, this could be a problem. :freak:

But I'm sure the other 99.9999999% of us will find this model's a welcome addition to the genre! :thumbsup:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, we could have gone that way but we thought it would look dumb. Besides, that's why they make Aves.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Fact, ole pal,

Did you ever see Corrigan's chin? I couldn't afford the amount of putty it would take to model _that _- !


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks like a good figure to paint. Lots of detail and texture.


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

Very nice sculpt!! Believe it or not I've never seen the movie!! 

SJ


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

It is odd that the suit looked baggy on him but the mask was too small for his head. Kinda makes you wonder who the original actor was that the suit was designed for. Must have been taller with a smaller head. That or Crash just had a ginormous head. 



Mark McGovern said:


> Fact, ole pal,
> 
> Did you ever see Corrigan's chin? I couldn't afford the amount of putty it would take to model _that _- !


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Fact',

It was the latter. According to the story told in _It Came from Bob's Basement_ by Bob Burns, Corrigan didn't want to be bothered with coming out to Paul Blaisdell's home to be fitted for the suit. So Paul only had Corrigan's measurements from which to work. He ended up making the suit a bit oversize - hence the saggy baggy space monster - but the mask came out too small. And so Corrigan simply pushed his chin through the mouth, which is why It, The Terror From Beyond Space was sticking his tongue out throughout the picture!

So your model represents the creature the way Paul Blaisdell intended for it to look. I suppose you're shortchanging Ray Corrigan by presenting your model that way, but I don't think he would've cared much...


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

John,
Just sent you an email!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

E-mail sent to you, Sir John of Facto!


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

Nice detail and great work!

Got to admit though, when I see those old '50s monster suits - this one in particular - looks like a football player to me for some odd reason...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

ERVysther said:


> Nice detail and great work!
> 
> Got to admit though, when I see those old '50s monster suits - this one in particular - looks like a football player to me for some odd reason...


Must be those shoulder-pad-lookin' things...


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I sure do like "It," and I'd definitely be interested in picking this up. I'm always interested in new characters which haven't been done in styrene, and I think I'm finding my groove with resin.
Kudos to all involved!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm sharing this with my San Francisco sci-fi/fantasy club this Saturday!! Lots of resin and figure fans!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

That's just a beautiful sculpt, and an excellent overall kit design!! Terrific to see a little represented character finally get his due, and in such top notch work.

So, if you don't mind my asking, what is the price tag on this beauty?


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

phantom11 said:


> So, if you don't mind my asking, what is the price tag on this beauty?


Talking about that might be against board rules. I'm not sure. Kind of a newbie here. Anyway, if you contact me off list (as mentioned earlier) I'll give you what information I can. 

At this point I think I've replied to all emails and PM's. If I missed anyone, please contact me again.

Thanks. John

PS, I'm really glad guys seem to like the sculpt. I think Joe did a fantastic job.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Love this sculpture!
Joe does some outstanding work!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Whoops! Sorry, John, you're right. pm sent.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just got the Hobby Talk newsletter and this thread got a mention under the Model section. Just wanted to say thanks to Gerald for including it.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

That's fantastic! I always wanted a kit of Dan O'bannon's inspiration for Alien. 

Please add me to the 'interested parties' list.

Whoops! I'll send you an email!


----------

